# SP-01 so accurate---its boring--Range Report



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

Finally got to take my SP-01 out to the range today after purchasing it 2 weeks ago. Shot mostly WWB 115g,put 200 rounds of that through it. Out to 15 yards, I was just making oni big ragged hole with it. Keep in mind, this is my first time out with this pistol. Up to about 12 yards I shoot 2" square targets. Out to 20 or more yards I was managing a sub handsized group(about a 4"" circle) keeping at least 97% or so of the shots within that 4" circle. A flyer here and there and even those were almost touching the circle. 
Then I put some American Eagle Federal ammo 115g through it, Unfortunantly I didnt have alot of it (just 1 box of 50) and it shot even better with that ammo. 
This is by far the most accurate 9mm pistol I have owned, with my Jericho and P-01 coming in a VERY close second. the thing about the Jericho is that it will shot WWB ammo extreemly well and AE ammo even better. The SP-01 shot both types extreemly well. 

Recoil--- what recoil---non existant almost. 

Reliability------------------Today------100% 

I am going to swap the stock grips out on the SP-01 and get some rubber finger groove grips from Hogue. I put some of those on my Jericho and it made a big difference(for me at least) in comfort and giving much better control. 

I also managed to shoot about 100 rounds through the P-01 as well today. I love that pistol, my grouping is VERY good with the P-01 but there even better with the SP-01, I love both of them equally. More recoil YES on the P-01 but its extreemly managable recoil. Shoot that for a while then switch to the SP-01(Nearly no recoil).

What I wonder is how the SP-01 will handle heavier weight ammo like 124g and 147g. that will be the next test. I really dont know how it could shoot any better,and again, this was my first trip out with it. 

I had a big grin on my face the whole time when on the firing line, there were some Glocks and a Sig or two and a Berettaand none of them could shake a stick to the SP01 in terms of accuracy. 

----My recommendation for those of you wanting an SP-01-----GET ONE!!! 

Since my P-01 purchase I liked CZ's now since my purchase of the SP-01--I LOVE CZ's.

Now I got my sights on a CZ-97

What can I say..................... IM IN LOVE :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage


----------



## GH30 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Well I can certainly agree. Yesterday was my second trip to the range with the SP-01. I must confess I was somewhat concerned as I read a few post about stovepipe issues. Well I can happily say that after 250 rounds, half with American Eagle 115 & 124, and WWB 115 not one FTF nor FTE.
I suppose that doesn't mean it won't happen, but I'm off to a good start.
At 15 yards, 9 out of ten were in the three inch circle, at 25 I had four in the circle with the remaining six about a half inch out.
I will say that the last fifty rounds started to be all over the place, but that was just me starting to tire.
For an out of the box pistol I'm really impressed!*


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

It was a pleasure shooting my SP-01 this week as well. I don't get out to the range as much as I like lately (ammo is hard to get and costs big $) and I almost forgot how much fun it is to shoot a great gun. The SP-01 is truly a great pistol! Congrats.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If it's boring you're doing something wrong :anim_lol:


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> If it's boring you're doing something wrong :anim_lol:


Yes problem is you have a CZ. You want excitment use a High Point for target pratice.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Yepp..I know that feeling..Once you shoot a CZ 75 based (whether it is the SP01 or any 75 for that matter) the feeling is the same as descriped by MIR.

Now you guys can understand my passion for the CZ's..

And with more time and fired rounds in the gun, It will only be better and smoother..I frankly don't understand why people do trigger jobs on them..I like mine as out of the box condition..BUt agian everyone is entitled to his own prefrences and opinions.

Congratulation again MIR on the SP01 have fun.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah, you speak the truth! CZ's are simply amazing. A brand which hasn't caught on yet, but rightfully should be in the minds of all gun owners.

I have an SP01 and love it as if it were my son.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Gotta love the CZs.


----------



## Dan Carson (Apr 28, 2009)

*Cz sp-01*

I would like to try one of these out at the shooting range. Is it the CZ 75 SP-01 or the SP-01 Tactical? Or is it something else I can't find in the 2009 Handguns Annual I have in front of me?
Dan


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dan Carson said:


> I would like to try one of these out at the shooting range. Is it the CZ 75 SP-01 or the SP-01 Tactical? Or is it something else I can't find in the 2009 Handguns Annual I have in front of me?
> Dan


The SP-01 and SP-01 Tactical are the same except the tactical comes with a decocker instead of a regular safety. I for instance have a 9mm Tactical, and mine has a decocker, while a regular vanilla (no CZ is _vanilla_, but for this literary purpose the SP-01 will be) SP-01 has only a safety.

Hope that helped :smt023


----------



## Dan Carson (Apr 28, 2009)

*The SP-01 and SP-01 Tactical*

Thanks Buffa!


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

It's just the perfect full size pistol in the 9mm caliber for those who want minimal recoil, accuracy, large capacity, and reliability. I love it, too.:smt023


----------

